# where to get follicle scan in ireland if doing treatment abroad



## mommygirl10 (Oct 25, 2008)

hi, i am doing treatment in the czech republic.  to make the time i have to spend over there as short as possible i would like to do as many scans as i can here.  does anyone know of a clinic that would do follicle scans privately if you are not doing treatment with them? thanks.........


----------



## crazykate (Oct 1, 2007)

Hiya mommygirl10!!

Firstly I'll wish you all the luck in the world with your tx  

Are you north or south??  If you are north, Regional Fertility Centre may do private scans for you and Origin will too.

If you are south I think the simms clinic in Dublin might though I'm not familiar with them!!  

Hopefully someone will come along with a little more helpful post soon  

Kate


----------



## Shaz (Jan 10, 2004)

Hi mommygirl.....just to say had treatment in czech republic too.....all my scans I had done at Royal Fertility Centre...at a price of £81..this time last year..mite hav gone up on price a bit..hope this helps...just want to wish you all the best of luck with ur treatment..as you see I was successful and my lil bundle of joy is 10 weeks old on Monday. 

Love Sharon x.


----------



## sparklyme (Mar 18, 2009)

Just for info i priced a private scan and blood test in RFC last week and they said 65 for scan and 12 for a blood test.  Hope this is of help 

Denise x


----------



## jbaby (Feb 16, 2010)

Shaz said:


> Hi mommygirl.....just to say had treatment in czech republic too.....all my scans I had done at Royal Fertility Centre...at a price of £81..this time last year..mite hav gone up on price a bit..hope this helps...just want to wish you all the best of luck with ur treatment..as you see I was successful and my lil bundle of joy is 10 weeks old on Monday.
> 
> Love Sharon x.


----------



## Ari135 (Apr 13, 2010)

I am thinking of treatment in czech. which clinic did you use and what did you think


----------



## cMac (Mar 31, 2010)

I just got prices this week for scans:

RFC - £76 for scan and £12 for blood test and £17 for using the hospital

Dr Roberts, Dundonald Consuting Rooms - £90 scan and around £28 bloods

Hope thats a help


----------

